# The Photo Gallery Thread -Merged



## Spr.Earl

Mike,I tried several times to up load some photos tonight and my call sign is not recognised?
Any ideas?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Just fixed that, give it another whirl.


----------



## gun plumber

I was wondering how to upload pics to my posts.I'm getting a digital camera and have no experience in this area.Any help would be appriciated.
Thanks


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

You have to use the full reply form (not the quick reply box at the bottom of a thread). Then click on "Additional Options..." under the text box and sue the "Attach" feature to upload your photo.

If you think it has value/interest outside your specifc thread, you should consider uploading it to the Army.ca Photo Gallery.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## homerjsimpson

Here we go. Hope this helps


----------



## gun plumber

Thanks everyone for tje info!
I hope to post pics of the OPFOR vehicals form Wainwright soon....


----------



## combatboots

all you have to do is put it on the stand you got it with and a pop up should show and then download them


----------



## Bobbyoreo

I know this seems like a dumb question, but how do I add photos my posted ...I know the Insert Image button....but I just get


----------



## MikeL

Upload the pic to a photo hosting website, get the URL

should look like this






  just without the "$"


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

You can also click on the Additional Options... link at the bottom of the full reply form and browse to the image you want to include.


----------



## Bobbyoreo

Thank you good sirs!!!!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

All,

I would like to announce Army.ca's new (and much improved) photo gallery. To visit the new photo gallery, click here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=gallery

The first time you do this, you should select "Create a new account in Gallery." When prompted, enter your forum password, and your new gallery account will be created. From then on, you will be logged in automatically to the album. All existing photos from the old gallery have been migrated to the new format, though some of the description information may have been lost. I hope to convert that over time.

To upload photos, simply browse to the album you would like to upload into and select "add items" from the drop list on the left.

If you have any problems or questions, please let me know.


Thanks
Mike


----------



## MikeM

Looks good Mike, working hard as usual, we all appreciate what you do.


----------



## Trogdor

It was my first time uploading photos to the image gallery.  So I endded up uploading them to the overall gallery and not the specific 'training' gallery they were supposed to go to.  Can someone move them for me or tell me how to move them.  Thank you.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Noo problem, the photos have been moved into the Training album. Thanks for contributing.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## big bad john

I have tried to access the Photo Gallery itself tonight without success.  I keep getting the message that "The page cannot be displayed".  Is there a problem? Or I am I messing up.  I will confess to being at a wedding tonight.


----------



## navymich

Not just you BBJ, just tried it myself and same error message.  I can click on the newest picture on the main board window and then go through next and previous, but cannot click on the album or the main Photo gallery link.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Are you guys still seeing this issue? The Gallery seems to work for me...


----------



## big bad john

Works fine now Mike.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Well that's a bit disconcerting, I didn't fix anything! Let me know if it recurs and I'll check it out.


Thanks


----------



## nsmedicman

Just a question. How do I insert photos into posts in the Forums?


----------



## Burrows

You can upload them to somewhere such as http://www.imageshack.us, and then take the URL it gives you.  Paste the URL address that you got into the reply box and put [ IMG]  [/ IMG] tags around it. Less the spaces.

It should look like: [IMG ] http://thissite.com/mypicture.jpg [/IMG ]


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

All,

The forums were upgraded earlier today, and as a result, there is a slight change in the way Gallery accounts work. When you first click on the Gallery link, you will be prompted with these options:

Create a new account in Gallery.
Use an existing Gallery account.

If you have never accessed the Gallery before, please click on the Create a new account in Gallery. option and enter your forums password. This will create your Gallery account and link it to your forums account.

If you have already created a Gallery account, please click on the Use an existing Gallery account. option. You will be prompted for your username and password, just this once.

In both cases, you should never have to "log in" again once the accounts are created and linked. If you hit an error (such as ERROR_MISSING_OBJECT) try the second link, as you may already have a Gallery account.

As usual, if anyone has any problems or questions, please let me know.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## GAP

logged into an existing account and got this



> Error (ERROR_COLLISION)in modules/core/classes/GalleryGroup.class at line 109 (GalleryCoreApi::error)
> in modules/core/classes/GalleryEmbed.class at line 495 (GalleryGroup::create)
> in /var/www/html/forums/Sources/Gallery.php at line 552 (GalleryEmbed::createGroup)
> in /var/www/html/forums/Sources/Gallery.php at line 779
> in ??? at line 0
> in /var/www/html/forums/Sources/Gallery.php at line 149
> in ??? at line 0
> in /var/www/html/forums/index.php at line 129



Rather and sensibly click the back button, I clicked on the main menu button. Now whenever I go back to the gallery I get this and cannot access the options to create a new gallery account....and I am supposed to know better...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Give it another shot now...


----------



## Journeyman

GAP said:
			
		

> *....and I am supposed to know better..*



Same result, but I'm OK with it because as a self-acknowledged Luddite, I don't know better. 


Why back in my day, electrons knew where they were going! DIRECT current! None of this uppity alternating current! I tells ya, way back when...........


----------



## GAP

Same thing. no rush This time I clicked on create a new account, assuming (I know, I know) that my account was no longer there, I would create a new one....sheesh. 

Error (ERROR_COLLISION)in modules/core/classes/GalleryUser.class at line 154 (GalleryCoreApi::error) 
in modules/core/classes/GalleryEmbed.class at line 360 (GalleryUser::create) 
in /var/www/html/forums/Sources/Gallery.php at line 669 (GalleryEmbed::createUser) 
in /var/www/html/forums/Sources/Gallery.php at line 405
in ??? at line 0
in /var/www/html/forums/Sources/Gallery.php at line 371
in ??? at line 0
in /var/www/html/forums/index.php at line 129


----------



## GAP

I reclicked on existing account and this is what I got. The code is actually three ? not the "huh" emoticon



> Error (ERROR_STORAGE_FAILURE)in modules/core/classes/GalleryStorage/GalleryStorageExtras.class at line 988 (GalleryCoreApi::error)
> in modules/core/classes/GalleryStorage.class at line 501 (GalleryStorageExtras::addMapEntry)
> in modules/core/classes/GalleryCoreApi.class at line 2923 (GalleryStorage::addMapEntry)
> in modules/core/classes/GalleryEmbed.class at line 872 (GalleryCoreApi::addMapEntry)
> in /var/www/html/forums/Sources/Gallery.php at line 496 (GalleryEmbed::addExternalIdMapEntry)
> in ??? at line 0
> in /var/www/html/forums/Sources/Gallery.php at line 437
> in ??? at line 0
> in /var/www/html/forums/Sources/Gallery.php at line 383
> in ??? at line 0
> in /var/www/html/forums/index.php at line 129


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Ok, I may have resolved this... you *should not* have to do anything if you already had an account from here on out.

However I've been proven wrong before.


----------



## GAP

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Ok, I may have resolved this... you *should not* have to do anything if you already had an account from here on out.
> 
> However I've been proven wrong before.



Tell Murphy to go have a coffee break  ;D

worked like a charm, thank you Mike


----------



## GUNS

Help! How do you add an image to your post?

On a scale of 1 to 10, I am a 3, when it comes to computer knowledge.


----------



## patrick666

Above the reply to post box, right above the smiley faces there are square boxes - the bottom row and second to the right is the Add-Image box (highlight link and then click the box) or simply add [img.] and [/img.] respectively. (without the periods)  

Cheers


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

You can also use the "Additional Options..." link at the bottom of a reply form to attach an image. Best to do that if you don't have a link for it already and if it's pertinent only to this post.

The "best" way is to add the image to the gallery and use the img tags described above to link to it. That way the image is only stored once (no matter how many times it's referred to) and can also be viewed through the Gallery.


----------



## GUNS

Thank you for the information. I will give it a try.


----------



## GUNS

It was so simple to do I am almost embarrassed for having ask how to do it.

Thanks again people.


----------



## GAP

You only realize how simple once someone points it out, otherwise....


----------



## GUNS

I have another question that will show my total lack of computer knowledge.

Is it possible to pause a DVD movie and print the picture?


----------



## GAP

There is programs out there that allow you to do that (it's called taking a snapshot), but I don't know which ones, and I have never had to do it.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Frameshots can do that.


----------



## GUNS

Thank you


----------



## Journeyman

GUNS said:
			
		

> Is it possible to pause a DVD movie and print the picture?


Make sure the wife & kids aren't around when you're watching _those_ movies. I'm not judging, just sayin'......   >


----------



## Trinity

So I was surfing the photo gallery and noticed that some people had made
comments on some of the pictures.  At the bottom of the page the comments
were made by a guest and were nothing but spam.  

Do we need to remove the permissions for Guests to leave comments or is
there an upgrade to fix spam bots from abusing the site?


An example for anyone who wants to see is
http://forums.army.ca/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=24480


> Recent comments
> mortgage loans
> edit delete show full show summary
> 
> home equity line of credit
> bad credit loans
> 
> home equity line of credit
> bad credit loans
> nextel ringtones
> ringtones
> cingular ringtones
> free ringtones
> polyphonic ringtones
> cell phone ringtones
> ringtone downloads
> sprint ringtones
> verizon ringtones
> download ringtones
> music ringtones
> second mortgage
> bad credit mortgage
> mortgage companies
> mortgage brokers
> mortgages
> mortgage rates
> mortgage lenders
> home mortgages
> mortage
> mortage rates
> mortage loans
> mortage lenders


----------



## old medic

Seen.

Thank you.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Thanks Trinity, permissions have been updated to disallow guest comments. Score another one for the spammers.

Now to delete the 15 pages of comments.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Folks,

There have been some changes made to the gallery... the only big one you should notice (for now) is that new account registration is much easier. You're no longer faced with an option, you simply enter your forums password once and if you don't already have an account in the gallery, it will be created automatically. Should alleviate some of the confusion around getting Gallery access.

If you have any problems or questions, please let me know.


Thanks!
Mike


----------



## mariomike

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Folks,
> 
> There have been some changes made to the gallery... the only big one you should notice (for now) is that new account registration is much easier. You're no longer faced with an option, you simply enter your forums password once and if you don't already have an account in the gallery, it will be created automatically. Should alleviate some of the confusion around getting Gallery access.
> 
> If you have any problems or questions, please let me know.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Mike



Hello Mike, or anyone.
Where do you enter your password? I would like to post a few snapshots to the Gallery.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Mike, you should be able to just use the Gallery link in the toolbar above. If you're not promoted for your password, it's likely that your account has already been created. Just check in the upper right to see whether you are aleady logged in to the gallery or not.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Nfld Sapper

I get:

Security Violation 
The action you attempted is not permitted. 


 ???


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

When you click on the Gallery link above? Does it display the gallery first and then browsing to a file/album in it causes this error?


----------



## mariomike

Hi Mike. I get the same message NFLD Sapper gets. I can view the albums, including those of other members. I would like to create an album, but I can't figure out how to.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> When you click on the Gallery link above? Does it display the gallery first and then browsing to a file/album in it causes this error?



I get it when I try to view anything in the gallery (i.e. I don't even get to the gallery.)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Alright, the gallery has been re-built from the ground up. All the old photos are still there, but that's about it. All user accounts, ratings, comments, etc. have been wiped out.

I apologize for the 'scorched earth' approach here, but after weeks (or is it months?) of duking it out with a partially functioning album, I decided drastic action was in order.

The next time you visit the album, you'll be asked to re-enter your password - it's the same password you use to log in to the forums here. (Might be a good refresher for some!) That initial login will create your gallery account and link it to your forum account. As long as you're logged in to the foums, you shouldn't have to log in to the gallery again.

As always, if you have any problems please let me know!

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## mariomike

Sorry to be such a pest, Mike. I went to Gallery. It took my password, then sent me the message below:
"Security Violation
The action you attempted is not permitted.
Back to the Gallery"

The Gallery is just the same empty white page I received the above message on. 
Maybe I am doing it wrong?


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Worked ok for me.....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Eye... twitching...

OK, I have to find out what's unique about users who are getting this error. Anyone else seeing it? Anyone getting in to the album OK?

Edit: Whew, at least one user can get in now! And that's a user that couldn't before, so it's movement in the _right_ direction for once!


----------



## Kat Stevens

I got it too


----------



## PMedMoe

No problem here, Mike.

Cancel my last.  I got the main page, clicked on a picture and got the same message as mariomike.  Now I can't even log in.


----------



## GAP

I got the error also....I cannot access GAP's pics....


----------



## Nfld Sapper

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> I get:
> 
> Security Violation
> The action you attempted is not permitted.
> 
> 
> ???



Back to this again......


----------



## armyvern

Interesting.

I'm in Mike!! I got the login screen, loggen in and am good to go. 

Whoooo!!!

_Edit_: Now like Moe!! _Edit Edit_: Now like NFLD_Sapper too!! :'(

Hmmm. More interesting on second try to enter the gallery:


> Security Violation
> The action you attempted is not permitted.
> 
> Back to the Gallery


----------



## tango22a

Vern:

I submit that you may have put a curse on the Gallery by logging in!  (j/k)


Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## PMedMoe

Gallery is now gone from the tabs at the top of the page.  I assume Mike's working on it?

I second tango22a's comment.  Vern broke the gallery.......AGAIN!     ;D


----------



## armyvern

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Gallery is now gone from the tabs at the top of the page.  I assume Mike's working on it?
> 
> I second tango22a's comment.  Vern broke the gallery.......AGAIN!     ;D


I promise to keep out!! I shoud have known better; Mike should have known better than to allow me access to it - that just makes work for him. 

How evil of me breaking it yet again.  :-\


----------



## tango22a

New army.ca headline " Army Vern BANNED from army.ca Gallery"... Site Owner says it takes too much time and effort to fix the Gallery every time Vern gets in it!


Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## mariomike

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Eye... twitching...



Sorry about that, Mike.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Heheh, nice pic Mike... too bad you couldn't upload it into the album! 

Anyway I've largely disabled the album for now... clearly it's just not working. You should (I hope!) still be able to browse the images by going to http://milnet.ca/gallery2, but not upload, rate etc. yet.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

OK, I think I'm ready to try this again... if you get the security violation (or other errors) please let me know.

I expect some will see the errors agin, but this time I think I know how to fix them.


----------



## PMedMoe

Still getting the security violation here.  :-[


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

That's ok.. almost expected. But what about now? (fingers crossed...)


----------



## Kat Stevens

I'm in now


----------



## PMedMoe

Me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Way to go, Mike!


----------



## Edward Campbell

Works fine for me now on: Linux/Firefox; Vista/Firefox and Vista/Chrome.  :nod:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Mike... thanks for the PM... I appreciate you trying to spare me from the bad news...  However can you give it another shot, I think it might work better now.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## mariomike

Now my eye is twitching!
I've tried everything I can think of, Mike. Firefox and IE. Tested my password by logging in and out. 
Please do not sweat it if is just me having the problem. 
Here  is the message I receive:

An Error Has Occurred! 
Error (ERROR_STORAGE_FAILURE)in modules/core/classes/GalleryStorage/GalleryStorageExtras.class at line 1007 (GalleryCoreApi::error) 
in modules/core/classes/GalleryStorage.class at line 521 (GalleryStorageExtras::addMapEntry) 
in modules/core/classes/GalleryCoreApi.class at line 2955 (GalleryStorage::addMapEntry) 
in modules/core/classes/GalleryEmbed.class at line 415 (GalleryCoreApi::addMapEntry) 
in /var/www/html/forums/Sources/Gallery.php at line 902 (GalleryEmbed::createUser) 
in /var/www/html/forums/Sources/Gallery.php at line 638
in /var/www/html/forums/Sources/Gallery.php at line 559
in ??? at line 0
in /var/www/html/forums/index.php at line 153


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Seems to be working now for me on VISTA(64 bit)/IE8.


EDITED TO ADD....

Also seems to work with IE8 64 bit.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Mike, you were a special case (bet you already knew that ). I had to make one more tweak for you, but I'd stake my Army.ca paycheque that it's working now.


----------



## GAP

Works fine now for me...thanks Mike!!


----------



## mariomike

Thank you, Mike. I can see the Gallery albums now!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Fantastic! I wasn't sure how I was going to mail a roll of pennies anyway!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

OK, more good news... uploads are working again, and you can upload by clicking on the "Add Items" link while in the album you want to upload into. To celebrate, I'm going to resurrect a photo contest before the month is out!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Journeyman

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> To celebrate, I'm going to resurrect a photo contest before the month is out!


I believe the technical term for that is "tempting fate"   ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

No, _this_ is tempting fate:

I can give my personal guarantee that no technical problems or issues will interfere with the contest, and that my weekend plans will not be hampered in any way by unforeseen and possibly catastrophic problems.


----------



## PMedMoe

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> No, _this_ is tempting fate:
> 
> I can give my personal guarantee that no technical problems or issues will interfere with the contest, and that my weekend plans will not be hampered in any way by unforeseen and possibly catastrophic problems.



Uh oh, everyone duck......


----------



## SARgirl

Hi Mike, 

I went to a military history museum on Sunday and today I tried to add some photos to the History Gallery.  When I clicked, "add items", it looked like the page was loading, but then nothing down loaded, none of my photos are in the gallery.  

How come my pictures didn't down load?  What do I do?  

No hurry, I know you are busy with the move.  

Thank you.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

egy, can you try one photo first? If you were uploading several it may have taken too long and timed out. Also, if the photos are very large (several megs each) that could contribute to the problem. Resizing them prior to upload will speed things up.

Cheers
Mike


----------



## SARgirl

Hi Mike, 

One at a time, at first, did work, but only for a few and now it isn't working any more.  I was able to upload 5 photos in total.  Each photo, but two, were loaded one at a time and then two of the photos were part of the same run.  

The gallery won't let me download any more photos, not even one at a time.  I right clicked on the photo I was trying to next download and selected 'Properties' and the information said, "3.19 MB", I have no idea what that means.

When I went to the add items page in the gallery it says, "_No individual file may be larger than 2 megabytes_".  I assume this means I need to make my photos smaller, but I don't know how to do that.  

-> I did a search in the 'My Computer' section using the 'Help' drop down option, but it had no results for me.  I thought there might be resizing instructions some where, but there doesn't seem to be.

-> When I right click on the picture in my computer, there is no 're-size' option.

-> When I double click on the photo, the photo opens in something called, "Windows Picture and Fax Viewer", along the bottom there are icons, but when I hover the mouse none of the icons give a re-sizing option.

-> My computer uses XP.     

-> I did a search on the net for instructions and I found this http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/digitalphotography/learnmore/tips/eschelman2.mspx .  *Q's:* Is this program safe to download and use?  Do you have any recommendations, suggestions or tips? 

Thank you for your time, very appreciated.


----------



## GAP

egy...download Infranview  http://www.irfanview.com/....it's free

install and open each of you pictures. resize it to 600 or 800 pixel by xxxx (automaticly determined by program)...then "save as" .......this will drop the size of the pic from1.5 Meg to about 80K....great little program


----------



## SARgirl

Thank you GAP.  I'll look into the program you mentioned.  Much appreicated.


----------



## SARgirl

Alrighty... the photos have been added.  Whew- took a while.

There are some photos of photos posted; in case you are wondering, yes... I did ask at the museum if I could post the photos I took at the museum online and they said yes, but could not use them for reproduction commercial purposes (which I'm not).  There was only one room we couldn't take pictures in and I didn't take any photos in that particular gallery.  

The photos start on page 2 and they end on page 9. 

Mike- with so many photos from the same military history museum, not sure if you want to put them all in one folder in the history section or not, up to you, but if you do, please keep them in their current numerical order. 

Mike and GAP- thank you for your assistance... very appreciated.


----------



## dangerboy

Nice photos, I noticed that some of the photos are duplicated, were you aware of that?


----------



## SARgirl

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Nice photos, I noticed that some of the photos are duplicated, were you aware of that?


Thank you, so glad you liked the photos.  

I didn't notice any duplicates last night, but I had some difficultly with loading by where they didn't appear there after loading, even though I checked a couple times, so I reloaded them... prob. where the duplicates came in.  I'll have a look, thank you very much for letting me know.


----------



## SARgirl

Mike, 

I don't see an option to delete duplicates (see above two posts).  Is this option there and I'm just not seeing it or will you need to go in and delete the duplicates?

--------

They had photos and items there worn by soldiers all over the country from east to west... was very interesting.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Thanks egy, I've removed the duplicates. I appreciate all your efforts in order to share your photos with us!


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE

Okay, not sure if it just me having a blond moment, but, can't for the life of me figure out how to upload a photo for the Photo Contest.  
I have done it in the past, without problems, but when I click on Upload Photo it just takes me to the main page.  And did read this thread and saw about Add Items?!?!  But, can't find this either?!?    Please send help.......


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

What happens if you go to http://army.ca/gallery2 and log in there... can you upload to the November 2009 album then?


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE

Tried and when I login and login it just keeps asking me to type in the letters appearing in picture.  Did that and it just gives me new letters to type in.  After 4 sets of letters.....not sure how many.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

OK, I think I got it... can you give it another shot? We'll get these issues sorted out early this month so we can have a large list of entries to pick from!


----------



## DirtyDog

I was having toruble loading pics last night until i resized them to be under 2MB.  No problems after that.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE

I am still unable to upload photos.  



			
				ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Tried and when I login and login it just keeps asking me to type in the letters appearing in picture.  Did that and it just gives me new letters to type in.  After 4 sets of letters.....not sure how many.



Still the same problem.


----------



## NL_engineer

Mike, I am also having a problem uploading photo's/rating photo's.


----------



## AC 011

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> I am still unable to upload photos.
> 
> Still the same problem.



Same problem for me.  I first tried on Friday then a few more times tonight    ???


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

If it's asking you for the letters, it doesn't believe you're logged in. In the upper right, does it say "Your Account Your Album Logout" or "Login"?


----------



## AC 011

It says "Login" in the upper right.

Exact sequence is:

1. I click on "Upload a photo" link on page 1 of the November Photo Contest topic
2. New window opens with Milnet photo gallery login prompt
3. Login id and pw entered
4. Login screen reappears with the addition of the letter identification prompt
5. #4 repeats indefinitely


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Thanks Andy... I've gone the simple route for now, and you should see a "Register" link next to the Login link. You can create a gallery account using that.

I'd *highly* recommend using the same username and password as you use for the forums here, as when the underlying problem is fixed, your existing photos will be 'orphaned' if you don't.

Thanks once again for your patience all!


Cheers
Mike


----------

